
Ask HN: What are tips to make my code more straightforward for other developers? - k4ch0w
I&#x27;m not a professional developer, so I usually code alone. I make tools to help pentester&#x27;s jobs easier. Are you able to provide tips to make code as easy as possible to add quick features, or things people don&#x27;t think about?
======
PaulHoule
It helps to have a clear structure where features can be treated as modules.

Code should be organized so you can make simple changes entirely in one place
or a small number of places rather than having to touch many files in
different layers.

It also helps to provide "cookbook" documentation or automation scripts (ex.
[https://cookiecutter.readthedocs.io/en/latest/](https://cookiecutter.readthedocs.io/en/latest/))
that explains the way to make the kind of features that are commonly made.

